# I promise I am not as dorky as this post sounds :)



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello, I'm Lana and I am addicted to horses.  I have been an addict for 30+ years and I am sure back in the day my parents were hoping it was just a phase. Sadly, I have transferred my addiction onto my daughter (my son was able to resist the peer pressure, lol) and now I live my addiction vicariously through her. :wink:

I used to train/show/ride back in the day. I even went to college for Equine Industry which was a total waste of money but soooooo much fun. I worked my way through college at the university horse farm and I got to learn awesome things like AI and Stallion handling and working with all different breeds. It was an amazing experience though paying back my student loans now sure isn't. lol

Sadly I haven't ridden in a few years though I still want to. Maybe one day. My daughter rode over the years a little bit at day camps and such, but when we moved to MI (I forgot to mention we moved a lot, I'm originally from FL, kids were born in VA, and we have lived in AR and AZ) to help her adjust to moving I decided to get her involved in taking lessons. I picked a great barn that taught saddleseat but she really gravitated to huntseat and has done really well. I think after her first show this past June, she caught the riding bug and now she is just as horsey crazy as I was at her age.  

Anyway, I stopped being involved with horses when my kids were born and so I miss talking with other horse crazy folks. This forum is so cool and I will try not to post too much but, it's been a while since I got to talk to people about horses so it may just spew out uncontrollably. I promise I am not an opinionated know-it-all.  I'm just so excited to talk horse with y'all.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

How awesome that your daughter is into horses as well!! 

Welcome


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! I'm a horse fanatic just like you are so talk away lol.


----------



## stephshark (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Lana! Welcome to the forum! We're all pretty much hard core horse geeks so don't ever worry about anything sounding dorky!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy and welcome!


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

Hey there from Missouri..you know all of us can sound dorky sometimes 
welcome to the forum!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

You found a bunch of fellow horse lovers. Welcome & join in anytime! How old is your daughter?


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the great welcome. I really am having a blast here at HF. 

Cacogirl, my daughter just turned 11 and my son just turned 8. I tried to get him riding and he did really well for a while but then decided that 1. too many girls and 2. he preferred playing with boys that live at the stables then ride. It worked out well anyway because when his friend isn't showing he gets to hang out all weekend at the horse show with them. They are like a little pack of wild boys going all over the show grounds. Sometimes I think he has more fun at the horse show then she does, lol. I will try and post some pictures. 

PS: Cacowgirl, where in AZ are you? We lived in Goodyear fro a bit. Other then the 125 degrees and the scorpions, I really miss it.


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

Welcome from another mom! I too have an 11 yo daughter and a 9 yo son. The daughter is completely horse crazy and the son is not the least bit interested in it. Unfortunately he hates the shows and lessons. I had a backyard horse as a kid but have been away from horses for about 25+ years so, just like you, I'm living vicariously through her. It's really fun to watch her with her horse - she's already better than I ever was and more horse crazy too!! Anyway, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I live near Kingman-we had our first big monsoon rain yesterday-my GS dog was freaked out. Really increased the bugs, too!


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

newhorsemom said:


> Welcome from another mom! I too have an 11 yo daughter and a 9 yo son. The daughter is completely horse crazy and the son is not the least bit interested in it. Unfortunately he hates the shows and lessons. I had a backyard horse as a kid but have been away from horses for about 25+ years so, just like you, I'm living vicariously through her. It's really fun to watch her with her horse - she's already better than I ever was and more horse crazy too!! Anyway, welcome to the forum!


Oh my gosh we could be long lost sisters!

BTW, is that an Arab in your avatar? If it is, then I am really freaked out and my parents frogot to tell me about a twin I have, lol.


----------



## littleamy76 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey, welcome to the forum! We're a lot a like. I went to college for Equine Studies and thought that was a waste of money too. This was back in '95 and that was the last time I've been around horses. I also have two kids, my daughter is 9 and my son is 11. My daughter picked up on my love for horses, my son not so much. I'm hoping to get us in some lessons soon as I miss being around horses. I keep promising my kids that one day we will have horses because I never had the chance to own one myself. These forums have been filling in the void so to speak and I have had fun learning so much from others.


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

Well then it looks like we're twins - LOL!! Yes that is our Arab mare, my daughters best friend. She is absolutely the best horse and it seems like everywhere we go people fall in love with her, even non-Arab people. She has a great personality. I dread the day my daughter out grows her. Of course by then she will be mellowed out and perfect for me :wink:. There is another pic or two in my album (profile page) and I will try and post more pictures soon however I'm a bit challenged in that dept.

Do you have any other pics of your daughter and her horse?


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

littleamy76 said:


> Hey, welcome to the forum! We're a lot a like. I went to college for Equine Studies and thought that was a waste of money too. This was back in '95 and that was the last time I've been around horses. I also have two kids, my daughter is 9 and my son is 11. My daughter picked up on my love for horses, my son not so much. I'm hoping to get us in some lessons soon as I miss being around horses. I keep promising my kids that one day we will have horses because I never had the chance to own one myself. These forums have been filling in the void so to speak and I have had fun learning so much from others.


Hahaha, I graduated from UF with an equine studies degree in 95'. I'm telling you, I am finding more and more family members thanks to this website, lol. As much of a waste of money it was, it was super fun. Where else would one get collect a stallion for AI, stick an arm up a mares butt, and watch 2 yos in a pasture for 24 hrs for a animal behaviors class (well, less watching and more drinking but that's just semantics), lol. 

My daughter keeps asking me to ride with her, but for some reason I keep waving it off. I haven't been on a horse for 15 years and I don't know why I am so nervous about doing it again. I trained, showed, rode most of my life before graduating college. Maybe I'm scared I won't remember how and this picture in my daughters head of what an amazing horsewomen her mom is will be shattered. Silly, right?

At my daughters barn there is this great group of women who ride once a month as part of their book club. They are in their 40's and 50's. Maybe one day I'll join them.


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

newhorsemom said:


> Well then it looks like we're twins - LOL!! Yes that is our Arab mare, my daughters best friend. She is absolutely the best horse and it seems like everywhere we go people fall in love with her, even non-Arab people. She has a great personality. I dread the day my daughter out grows her. Of course by then she will be mellowed out and perfect for me :wink:. There is another pic or two in my album (profile page) and I will try and post more pictures soon however I'm a bit challenged in that dept.
> 
> Do you have any other pics of your daughter and her horse?


Hahaha, my mother has some 'splainin' to do! 

When we moved to MI last year, I knew it would be pretty hard on my daughter so I looked around for a barn so she could take lessons. Because I am partial to Saddleseat, I looked for a barn that taught Saddleseat and found this Arab Farm where they do every style from saddleseat to western to huntseat to sidesaddle. And most importantly, they were so very nice and even though they are a bigger barn and do very well at shows, they were not that kind of stuck up competitive place that annoys the heck out of me. So Lilly (my daughter) has fallen in love with Arabs. 

She doesn't have a horse yet. The operative word being "yet", lol. I will say, the fee they charge us for using their horse for shows is ridiculous and I have a feeling it would almost be cheaper to have our own. Here are some other pictures of her at her first show this past June. Our laptop crashed and the only pictures on this computer are ones a friend of mine took at the show.


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I looked at the beautiful pictures of your daughter and her horse and I noticed your horses name is Lily!!!!!!!!!!!!! My daughter's name is Lilly!!

OK now this is way too weird!


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

You're right - that's too weird! We must be long lost sisters - we have too much in common!! :lol: My daughter started with hunt seat but has since found dressage and is totally is hooked!

Your Lily is a lovely rider! Those pictures are really good. Thanks for sharing!


----------

